
To replace gas taxes, Oregon and Utah ask EVs to pay for road use - docdeek
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/01/to-replace-gas-taxes-oregon-and-utah-ask-evs-to-pay-for-road-use/
======
dangus
Increasing registration fees seems like a flawed method to collect road taxes,
though it could be the best available option. But it does seem to punish light
drivers and reward heavy drivers.

That’s what was so elegant about the gas tax, it was able to essentially
consider all the factors that go into road usage: vehicle weight (generally,
your MPG and gallons consumed), where you’re driving (where you buy your gas),
and your usage (again, gallons purchased).

Instead of a flat registration fee, I was going to suggest having a yearly
vehicle inspection where miles are recorded to calculate road wear. I could
immediately see some at least one flaw with that proposal - how do you know
which state I drove those miles in?

